# Beau-Lux TS 2006



## SarahGG (1 July 2015)

Hi,
Does anyone have knowledge of this horses past? A friend is buying it for her daughter and I am not sure about it. A dealer called Claire Davies sold it to another dealer who has marked it up by at least £2k. I have seen some forums on Claire Davies which are not at all good. My friend has had two years of bad luck with her daughter's pony and she desperately wants her to be able to get out & compete & have the fun she's missed out on for the last two years. I will be furious if it turns out this horse has hidden problems. Any help very gratefully received. Thank you


----------



## Zero00000 (2 July 2015)

Having a quick google she was out competing September last year with a guy names Louis Mccartan, Seen a video on youtube too, clips are short but she seems an easy ride.


----------



## SarahGG (2 July 2015)

Thank you. Might contact him & see if he has any info on her


----------



## Micky (3 July 2015)

Although I have since heard/read not so good things about claire davies, I bought a cracking 14.2 pony from her as a first pony for my daughter a few years back now...not all the horses/ponies she sells are bad! To the point that I wish I'd never sold him!


----------

